# I think they need a bigger scrubber



## Slochteren (Apr 1, 2017)

After a nitric leak in belgium yesterday.

http://www.nu.nl/119865/video/twee-dorpen-ontruimd-in-belgie-vanwege-vrijgekomen-salpeterzuur.html


----------



## anachronism (Apr 1, 2017)

Ouch- you can almost smell that from here just by looking at it!


----------



## 4metals (Apr 2, 2017)

That had to be a manufacturing plant because that is a huge amount of NOx. Wouldn't want to be a spring robbin out for a flight near that. That drops the birds right out of the air, and kills them in their nest too!


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's another link to the video. Not good.  
https://m.liveleak.com/view?i=d2c_1491001271


----------



## fonnie (Apr 4, 2017)

Actually it was a complete new installation on a pig-farm, to treat the waste into fertiliser. (new porcedure, more nature friendly)

Newly installed tank, tested apparently by an inspections agency and problems started right after the first time they filled the storage tank.

No more details were released, as the investigation is still ongoing.

they had to evacuate the village and nearby region for quite some time.

Eventually the were able to transfer the product to trailers.

no casualties, and governement states that eating vegetables from your own garden are ok, if rinsed well.

best regard

Fonnie (from Belgium)


----------



## anachronism (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks Fonnie


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 4, 2017)

Amazed that there were no casualties given that cloud! 

Scary to see things like that.


----------



## fonnie (Apr 5, 2017)

from what I heard, after the filling, the farmer (female) noticed a small leak, and a bit of brown smoke, she alerted the firebrigade soon after that.

I think the cloud you see on the images only started when rescueteams were already on scene. There was some exothermic reaction, which heated up things.

Evacuation was started very soon after the first alert.

Problem was the storagetank was leaking at the bottom, and the full load needed to be transfered to an appropriate chemical trailer/ vessel. Which took time to get there of course.

They also had problems with their pumps not being resistive enough also. 

what caused the leak and why the reaction, I think will never make it into the news, so might no be known for a long time.

23.000 liter of fine chemicals to waste. Knowing some small refiners are having problems to have only small quantities, this is maybe the hardest part  

regards

Fonnie


----------

